# vm's loses connection after network restart



## kaschei (Oct 3, 2018)

I've changed my IPv6 on hostserver nad when I `/etc/rc.d/netif restart` and `/etc/rc.d/routing restart` my bhyve vm machines loses connection.
I have to reboot hostserver to get it working again. Is there something I have forgot to restart so I don't have to reboot the server every time I restart host network?
The reason I change IPv6 on hostserver is I'm testing some different firewalls and I get new ipv6 subnets every time I changes the FW.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2018)

Which tool are you using to manage your VMs? Are they hand-built, vm-bhyve or cbsd?


----------



## kaschei (Oct 3, 2018)

I use vm-bhyve


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2018)

Check if your bridges are still tied to the interface you reset. Running the netif scripts might cause that interface to be removed from the bridge. Depending on how you've set things up those bridges are handled by vm-bhyve and thus don't get reset with the netif scripts.


----------



## kaschei (Oct 4, 2018)

I tried to delete and add the nic to the bridge again before I rebooted but with no luck.
vm sw remove public re0
vm sw add public re0
That didn't help either


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2018)

Yeah, I've been thinking about that. Restarting vm isn't a real option either as this will shutdown all VMs, which is probably what you're trying to prevent in the first place.


----------

